# ما يحدث فى مصر يدعو للإنزعاج !!



## soul & life (22 مايو 2017)

كثيرا سمعت جملة رايحة بينا على فين يا مصر ؟! سواء كانت مقولة سخرية واستخفاف او قلق وارتباك من الغد وما يحمله الغد 

نجد فئة كبيرة وربما نجدهم بيننا فى المنتدى من ينطلق بسرعة الصاروخ ويقول لا يوجد ما يثير الانزعاج الامور ماشية تمام كل ما فى الحكاية ارتفاع فى الاسعار  غلو السلع الغذائية  داخلين على غلو المواد البترولية والكهربا 30: عادى وبتحصل 
وهنتحمل علشان خاطر البلد والاصلاح ( كرهتونى فى اسم صلاح )
لكن انا كلامى ميخصش النواحى الاقتصادية خالص انا بتكلم على البشر المصريين مالهم ؟ اتغيروا ليه  انا معرفش اذا كنتم شاعرين بكده او لا لكن انا  حاليا بشعر انه فى ناس دخيلة عايشة معانا فى البلد يعنى من ضمن 10 مصريين واقفين هتلاقى 2 مش مصريين انتماءاتهم وكلامهم اسلوبهم

اوضح اكتر يعنى ايرينى كتبت فى موضوعها ان شاء الله  عن فئة من الناس اصبح ليهم لهجة وطريقة بيتكلموا بيها غريبة عن طريقتنا مش طريقة المصريين ولا دى لهجتهم  نفس الاشخاص دى هتلاقى اساليبهم فى التعامل مختلفة معتقداتهم وتفكيرهم مختلف عن باقى المصريين 
بصراحة اللى بيخلينى منزعجة كتير من المواقف اللى سمعت عنها وعشتها الفترة الاخير 
منهم موقف كنت فى السوق و كنت رابطة شعرى عادى يعنى اللى هو ديل حصان يعنى مش تسريحة ولا حاجة ولا سيباه بلمه بتوكه كده وخلاص وواقفه بشترى حاجات والمكان اللى بيحاسب الراجل عليه زحمه شوية فانا منتظرة دورى علشان احاسب وامشى لاحظت انه فى ست واقفه تبصلى بشكل غريب والست كانت متعصبة ومش طايقة نفسها وبتزعق لبنتها اللى معاها بصراحة لفتت نظرى جدا واستغربت جدا هى مالها مجنونة دى ولا ايه تزعق وعينها فى عينى  فلقيتها بتقول لبنتها ايه امسكى يا بت الكياس دى ادخل اعدل الطرحه  اصلها اتزحلقت شوية من على شعرى  الجملة خرمت ودانى ولقيتها ال دخلت مدخل عمارة وجابت الطرحة لاودام كده وكانها اتزحلقت من على شعرها وهى ولا اتزحلقت ولا حاجة لكن هى حابت تلفت نظرى انها لابسة طرحة وحريصة انها تدارى شعرها 
انا بصراحة اتعصبت لكن محبتش اعمل مشكله معاها لانها شكلها بيئة ووضيعة 

الموقف التانى ناردين  جاية من درس وتقوم واحده منقبه جايه فى وشها  تشد السلسة بالصليب اللى برقبتها وتقولها لزمته ايه اللى انتى لابساه ده؟
البت بتحكيلى طبعا وانا مخضوضه ومش مستوعبة ازاى واحده تجيلها الجرأة تعمل كده  وبعدين  عملتى ايه؟ قالتلى ولا حاجة انا بعدت ايديها عنى وقولتلها وانا كنت سالتك لزمته ايه النقاب ده طالما انا سيباكى  تلبسى نقابك براحتك يبقا ملكيش دعوة بصليبىالست قالتلها انا واجبى انصحك قالتلها لا انصحى نفسك
راحت الست قالتلها اولعوا فى نار جهنم :heat:

موقف تانى 3 بنات مسحيات وبنت محجبة اصحاب ورايحين درس وقفوا يشتروا حاجات تيجى واحده من اياهم تسحب البنت المحجبة وتقولها ايه اللى ممشيكى مع البنات دول عيب على حجابك متتعرفى على بنات محجبات زيك
البنت بعد ما اتحركوا حكت للبنات وطبعا بنت من البنات دول بنتى وجات حكتلى

مامتى من فترة كانت ماشية وواحده ست كبيرة قالتلها متغطى شعرك يا حجه 
:t9:

واحده صديقة وهى رايحة الشغل اتقلب عليها مية نار  الحمد لله كنا فى شتا ولبسها تقيل فمحصلتش توصل لجسمها لبسها  بس اللى شاط واتقطع
وده طبعا لانها مش محجبة وده تفسيرها لان الشارع اللى بتمشى فيه كان فيه كذا محل لشيوخ  ومية النار كلها على ضهرها من اول كتفها لحد رجلها 
وكتير من المواقف والحوادث اللى بتحصل تخلينا كلنا نخاف ونفكر

هو فى ايه وايه اللى هيحصل مش عارفة فعلا هى مصر بتتغير فعلا واحنا مش واخدين بالنا  يعنى الايام الجاية ننتظر مافيا الدين والتشدد ؟!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 مايو 2017)

أعتقد أستاذة سول أن ماحكتيه من مواقف لايعدو أن يكون حوادث فردية ، لم ترق بعد أن تكون ظاهرة عامة تدعو للقلق
على فكرة يوجد مضايقات أكثر منها فى بعض البلاد الغربية ضد المسلمين





​


----------



## soul & life (22 مايو 2017)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أعتقد أستاذة سول أن ماحكتيه من مواقف لايعدو أن يكون حوادث فردية ، لم ترق بعد أن تكون ظاهرة عامة تدعو للقلق
> على فكرة يوجد مضايقات أكثر منها فى بعض البلاد الغربية ضد المسلمين
> 
> 
> ...



اتمنى  انها تكون حوادث فردية لكن ومع الاسف هى مبقتش فردية لان اللى حكيته دى حالات حصلت معايا او مع ناس من عيلتى المقربة دا غير اللى بيتقص شعرهم فى المترو وامام بوابة مدرستهمواللى بيحصل من المدرسات المتعصبات للبنات المسيحيات  كتر كتير انا اختصرت كتير وعلشان كده قولت الموضوع بقا مزعج جدا لانه كتر جدا
علفكرة المسلمين عايشين مرتاحين فى البلاد الغربية وواخدين حقهم تالت ومتلت يكفى انهم غرب وليهم مساجدهم اللى بيصلوا فيها احنا هنا اهل البلد ومش عاوزة اقول الاصليين و اغلب اقباط محافظات الصعيد  ملهومش دور عبادة  وفى منهم بيصلوا  فى بيوت وفى الخفاء علشان مبثيروش غضب اخواتنا المتشددين واللى سمعنا عنه و حصل للمسلمين فى الغرب كل كام سنة حادث اعتقد انه دا فعلا اللى بيعتبر حوادث فردية


----------



## كليماندوس (22 مايو 2017)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *أعتقد* *أستاذة سول أن ماحكتيه من مواقف لايعدو أن يكون حوادث فردية ، لم ترق بعد أن تكون ظاهرة عامة تدعو للقلق*


دائما ما نجد هذا الرد فى ( جميع الاحداث الطائفية ) يا دكتور ياسر
و كأن الموضوع تافه
الحوادث الفردية بتاخذ صفة الندرة و هذا غير متواجد فى الاحداث المتكررة و المتلاحقة بالفترة الاخيرة
المجتمع كما تعلم يادكتور هو مجموعة افرد فإذا شاع امرا بين افراده ( تكرر و فى اماكن متعددة ) لا يصح ان نقول انها فردية 
فلقد تكررت فعلة رش كلور على فتايات مسيحيات بالصعيد " للترويع و التخويف " و فيما ذكرته مشرفتنا سول تطور الامر و وصل لحمض الكبريتيك المركز 
ماذا ننتظر بعد ذلك ؟
الامر يتطور بسرعة و بطريقة خطرة 
اى فرديه فى ذلك ؟
قص الشعر - اليس هذا اعتداء صريح و واضح على حريه الآخر ؟
و به ترويع و ايضا إزلال - لماذا ؟
هل مجتمعنا المصرى به هذه العادات من قبل ؟
هذا قص شعر و تلك رش كلور و هنا رش ماء نار و تلك تعدل حجابها بعصبية و تلميح 
 و ... و ... و 
اتحب ان اعدد لك الحالات التى لا يتم رصدها ؟
الحالات الفردية هى الحالات النادرة و التى تُروى كنوادر - اما تكرارها و تطورها و ظهورها بحالات متعدده - فعلى اى اساس تعدها نادرة حتى تصفها بالفردية ؟



ياسر الجندى قال:


> *على فكرة* ي*وجد مضايقات أكثر منها فى بعض البلاد الغربية ضد المسلمين*


لماذا تترك الموضوع الاصلى لما يجرى بمجتمعنا لتفتح مواضيع اخرى ؟ 
هل لتحول الموضوع لما يحدث فى البلاد التى هى بعيدة عنا و عن موضوعنا ؟
ام لتحول الموضوع لهجوم على بلاد اخرى و بهذه الكيفية تنهى الموقف ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> وهنتحمل علشان خاطر البلد والاصلاح ( كرهتونى فى اسم صلاح )
> 
> راحت الست قالتلها اولعوا فى نار جهنم :heat:


 *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لأونكل (صلاح) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( طبيب الفلاسفة ) أبو جزمة لميييع اللي عجبت "أبو إيفانكا"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هي خربت منه ومش عارف يلمها خلاص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا علاقة له بالأقتصاد ولا بالسياحة ولا بإدارة شئون ياميش رمضان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى الناس اللي جابها ( أهل الثقة ) كبيرهم كان مدور كانتين الجيش !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هو ( قلبه دليله ) إن "ماسر" هيتعدل حالها - إن شاء الله - ( بتاعة إيريني ) :smile01
[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لحبايبنا الحلوين هما كمان مُضطهدين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أضطهادهم من الدولة نفسها مش من الشعب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أي واحد مربي دقنه ولابس جلابية قصيرة بيتاخد أمن دولة ودي فعلاً حقيقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فبيطلعوا اللي بيحصل فيهم .. على بقية الشعب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى رأسهم طبعاً المسيحيين ( واجب يعني )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سلبيتنا جميعاً ( الشعب كله ) هي اللي وصلتهم لكدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية الحل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الرد عليهم وبمنتهى العنف ( ننسى التربية شوية ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمسيحيين ينسوا أنهم بيخُروا محبة وتسماح وشغل الملائكية ورفرفة الأجنحة دهون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الأشكال المريضة دي ما ينفعش نعمل نفسنا هاي كلاس معاهم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​



[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2017)

*ربنا يستر يا سول 

اسكندرية لمت ناس كتير و عمالة تلم 

روحتى العامرية ؟؟

ح يجى لك صدمة 

أفغانستان 

*​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> كثيرا سمعت جملة رايحة بينا على فين يا مصر ؟! سواء كانت مقولة سخرية واستخفاف او قلق وارتباك من الغد وما يحمله الغد
> 
> نجد فئة كبيرة وربما نجدهم بيننا فى المنتدى من ينطلق بسرعة الصاروخ ويقول لا يوجد ما يثير الانزعاج الامور ماشية تمام كل ما فى الحكاية ارتفاع فى الاسعار  غلو السلع الغذائية  داخلين على غلو المواد البترولية والكهربا 30: عادى وبتحصل
> وهنتحمل علشان خاطر البلد والاصلاح ( كرهتونى فى اسم صلاح )
> ...




*يا مدام سول

في البداية احب ان اقدم اعتراضي الشديد على عنوان الموضوع

لأن كل الذي حصل وتقولين يدعو للانزعاج ؟!

يا سيدتي الفاضلة - هذا يدعو لاتخاذ مواقف صارمة (مش انزعاج )

عموما -

الحوادث التي ذكرتيها هؤلاء هم الدواعش ( ممن يحملون الفكر الداعشي الارهابي )

والمصطلح الذي نطلقه عليهم ( الخلايا النائمة ) بمعنى - أن هؤلاء 

فقط ينتظرون قدوم الامير الداعشي لكي يبايعونه 

ومرة اخرى احب ان اكرر كلامي هنا - وسأبقى اكرره

عليكم الاستفادة من تجربة المسيحيين في لبنان 

أو- تجربة المسيحيين في العراق ( خصوصا بعد عام 2014 )

:ab4:




*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *يا سيدتي الفاضلة - هذا يدعو لاتخاذ مواقف صارمة (مش انزعاج )
> 
> 
> ومرة اخرى احب ان اكرر كلامي هنا - وسأبقى اكرره
> ...



ايه حكاية صارمة معاك يا اخ بول
وكل شوية لبنان والعراق :bomb:

انت عايزهم يشيلوا سلاح مثلا ..:new6:
تبقي ماتعرفش حاجة نوهائي عن مصر ..
احنا لا العراق ولا لبنان ولا عمان

بص يا اخ بول .. في مصر لو اتبنت كنيسة ببرج طويل شوية
تلاقي من بركة الصنح .. مسجد بيتبني جنبها علي طول وبمدني اعلي 

لو مجموعة عائلات مسيحية اتجمعت في مكان ..
من بكره الصنح بتلاقي شوية سلفيين لموا خلاجاتهم وزرعوا نفسيهم في وسطيهم 

ولو السلفيين ما عملوش .. الحكومة بتعمل 

فسعاتك بقي تلاقينا مضروبين في الخلاط مع بعتينا

الحاجة التانية لو مسيحي شال سلاح .. بتبقي ليلة سودا علي الكل .. والحكومة بتضلمها

كان عندنا احداث اسمها احداث الزاوية الحمرا

كانت فتنة طائفية اجارك الله راح فيها كتير ونزلت الحكومة ماخلتش

هنا في مصر اكبر طائفتين هما السنة والارثوذوكس
معندناش عرقيات تانية كتيرة .. لا اكراد ولا موارنة ولا شيعة ولا ولا ..

ويوم ما بيحصل فتنة ولا حاجة بتتلم في ساعات من الحكومة الجبارة عندنا وافراد الامن المركزي

انسي العراق ولبنان خاااااااااااالص وشيلهم من دماغك .. احنا مختلفين تماما عنكم
​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ايه حكاية صارمة معاك يا اخ بول
> وكل شوية لبنان والعراق :bomb:
> 
> انت عايزهم يشيلوا سلاح مثلا ..:new6:
> ...




*اخ ياسر 

ماذا تريد وماذا تقصد من ردك هذا ؟!

هل تريد ان يبقى المسيحيين الاقباط في مصر يقتلون وتفجر كنائسهم ويتم استباحة اعراضهم واموالهم  ويبقون قاعدين وساكتين ؟!

هل تريد ان يذبحوا المسيحيين من قبل الارهابيين او يتم سرقة بناتهم واغتصابهم وهو جالسين يتفرجون ؟!

شرائع الارض والسماء تؤيد كل انسان ان يدافع عن ماله وعرضه وشرفه وممتلكاته بل وعن وجوده الحق 

اما مسالة الفوارق بين العراق ومصر - نحن لسنا في جامعة القاهرة لنناقش التطور المجتمعي والطبقي هنا وهناك

لا يوجد اي فرق بين تفجير كنيسة سيدة النجاه في بغداد وكنيسة القديسين في الاسكندرية

لا يوجد اي فرق بين قتل المسيحيين في العراق وسوريا ومصر وليبيا

ولا يوجد اي فرق بين عرب العراق وعرب مصر مثلما لا يوجد فرق بين مسيحيو العراق ومصر

وايضا - لا يوجد اي فرق بين تنظيم القاعدة الارهابي وتنظيم داعش الارهابي سواءا في العراق او في فرنسا او في بلجيكا او في مصر او في سوريا ... الخ

اما بالنسبة للحكومة المصرية - فمن واجبها الشرعي والسياسي والقانوني والاخلاقي ان تدافع عن كل ابناء الشعب بدون اي تفرقة او تمييز 

واذا لم تستطيع ذلك - فمن باب اولى دفاع الشخص عن نفسه

 ((نحن في العراق عندما حملنا السلاح - حملناه ضد الارهاب فقط

وليس ضد ابناء وطننا من الخيرين والطيبين - بل بالعكس هؤلاء 

وقفوا معانا وساندونا لاننا اصحاب حق ))
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 مايو 2017)

هههههه هى اللى خايفه على البنت المحجبه مننا شر البليه ما يضحك حقيقى دا احنا اللى نخاف على. بناتنا منهم ام مارينا بتاعت قنا كانوا اتنين أصحابها مسلمين يروحوا عندها البيت الام تخاف عليهم من الهوا زىهم زى بنتها ولما كانت بنتها تروح عندهم يسيبوها فى البيت مع اخو واحده فيهم اللى كانت قاصر فى تانيه ثانوى لغاية ما حملت منه وهربت
امن لدوله حاليا مش راضى يرجعها بالرغم المفروض الزفت اللى عمل كده يتحاكم لأنها قاصر لكن لا طبعا 
ايه الناس دى بيفكروا ازاى نفسى افهم لكن ارجع واقول الدوله تقدر تعمل كتير لكن الظاهر عاجبهم الحال ده فى مصلحتهم 
ربنا يرحمنا عندنا فى الصعيد الاشكال دى لكن قليل جدا 
والتجاهل احسن حل ليهم ولا كأنهم موجودين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الدوله تقدر تعمل كتير لكن الظاهر عاجبهم الحال ده فى مصلحتهم



*بالظبط كدة الله ينور عليكى​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (23 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *((نحن في العراق عندما حملنا السلاح - حملناه ضد الارهاب فقط
> 
> وليس ضد ابناء وطننا من الخيرين والطيبين - بل بالعكس هؤلاء
> 
> ...


يا اخ بول ياااااااااا اخ بول

العراق دي حاجة تانية خااااااااالص غير مصر
العراق سوتوميت مله علي عرق (اسمها عراق) عشان كده
امريكا سابت كل الدول العربية وضربت فيكو انتم
لانها عارفة انكم اول السلسلة واسهلها في التقسيم

العراق خلاص انفرط عقدها واللي عايز حاجة بيعملها .. تشيل سلاح ، تعلن استقلال قرية ،
تعمل معاهدات صلح مع جيرانك في البيت وتمََّضي عليها شهود من البيت اللي قصادك ، تزرع مخدرات وتصدر .. تاخد قبيلتك وتعمل رسوم علي المرور في الشارع اللي فيه بيتكم .. براحتك يعني

انما هنا .. في دولة قوية جدا داخليا ومتماسكة 
ليه متماسكة ؟ أاقولك ..

هنا لا يسمح ابدا ابدا بعمل كنتونات علي الارض يمكن ان تؤدي الي اعلان استقلال .. او تستخدم كذريعة من الغرب للتقسيم

حتي اهل النوبة في الجنوب .. عب ناصر شتتهم وفرقهم وجزاه الله كل .... مطرح ماهوه مدفون

هنا في مصر ممنوع ترخيص اي سلاح ناري
معندكش هنا غير السكينة والساطور بس
ودولم مرخص بيهم للزوجات في اعمال الطبخ والتقطيع :act19:

القصة هنا مش سوداوية اوي زي ما انت بتعتقد 

احنا حوالي 100 مليون دووقتي
حوادث الخطف اللي تلات ترباعها قصص حب ومراهقة .. تفتكر كام من الـ 100 مليون ، تعدهم علي صوابعك بس الشو الاعلامي بيحب الزيادة

تفجير الكنائس مش هتكلم عليه ومين ليه مصلحة في كده عشان دا مش موضوعنا .. لكن هو فعل اجرامي لتذكية الطائفية في مصر ..
ولسه مقدمين 47 متهم بالتفجيرات للمحاكمة العسكرية 
وانا ضد ده بالمناسبة ، وضد اي حد يوافق علي كده

الظلم الحقيقي للمسيحيين هنا بيكمن في تلات حاجات ..
+ بناء الكنائس وده المفروض حق اصيل لكل مسيحي 
+ تفعيل القوانين وتنفيذها بدون جلسات عرفية
+ حرية التبشير زيك زي المسلم

هنا المسيحيين اعدادهم كبيرة جداااا وبيخلفوا بكل حرية انشالله دستة عيال طالما الاسرة مقتدرة 

يعني من الاخر .. اضطهاد المسيحيين في رأيي الشخصي مبالغ فيه اعلاميا ودا من زمان من ايام المتنيح البابا شنودة ولعبه مع السادات في امريكا بالإعلام وجماعات الضغط ورميه بالبيض الممشش والطماطم عشان ياخد منه 
شوية حقوق للمسيحيين وكانت النتيجة كارثية وحتي لما جه مبارك مرجعش البابا شنودة علي طول .. التأريخ بيقول 7 سنوات علي ما اعتقد

هنا في مصر .. استخدام المسيحيين سياسيا بيتم بذكاء منقطع النظير من قبل الحكام العسكريين ،
جعل المصريين يتحزبون لمصلحة طوائفهم قبل المصلحة العامة والبلد والارض .. مازالت الي الان هي السائدة 

والمعادلة لو ما كانتش واضحة زمان اهي بقت واضحة دلوقتي .. نسرقكم ولا نسيبوا المتأسلمين عليكم .. علما بان عدد المتأسلمين في مصر لا يتعدي ال 5% وانتخابات 2012 تشهد

اكترية المسلمين هنا مش هاتفرق معاهم المسيحي يبني كنيسة ولا لأ .. الجزرة مع الحاكم العسكري يدلدلها في الوقت المناسب حسب الحاجة :fun_lol: هو اللي في ايده التصاريح والنعم

الخلاصة ان مصر دولة مؤسسات عريقة جدا جدا 
وصعب اوي اوي ان تتحول الي غابة يُحمل فيها السلاح لمن اراد .. حتي معظم ثوارتها هي ثورات سلمية جدا جدا 

واخيرا قارن بين اعداد المسيحيين في العراق من 50 سنة والان وقل لي هل تزايدت ام قلت ؟

وابشرك بانه اذا ما استقرت ايران
في حكم العراق واصبحتم تبع ولاية الفقية والملالي
فسيكون المسيحيين في ايد امينة :smil16:
زي ايران كده التي تضاعفت فيها اعداد المسيحيين من اول ما جه الخوميني واصبحوا بالملايين حتي
انهم رفضوا الهجرة الي الغرب كاسراب الجراد

اعداد المسيحيين في مصر أد دول عربية مجتمعة يا اخ بول ، فخليك في عراقك ولبنانك نحن لسنا كنتونات عرقية ومذهبية ولا نحمل اسلحة

سؤال صغنن علي جنب لو ممكن يعني .. ايه نوع الرشاش اللي معاك :new6:​


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الدوله تقدر تعمل كتير لكن الظاهر عاجبهم الحال ده فى مصلحتهم



*طيب يا مدام ماريا

والرجالة المسيحيين في مصر حيعملوا ايه ؟؟؟
*


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> يا اخ بول ياااااااااا اخ بول
> 
> العراق دي حاجة تانية خااااااااالص غير مصر
> العراق سوتوميت مله علي عرق (اسمها عراق) عشان كده
> ...




*بالمناسبة 

احب ان اذكرك بأن الطيران العراقي بدأ يقصف مواقع داعش حتى في سوريا (من قبل فترة )

ولا مانع لدينا من ان نقصف لكم مواقع داعش في مصر

قبل وصول ( امير دولة  الخلافة الاسلامية ) لكم 
*


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2017)

كارمن2016 قال:


> اكره التعصب ,,
> 
> *ونحن ايضا نكره التعصب*
> 
> ...



*ياللعجب !!!!!

كل تفجير الكنائس وقتل المسيحيين في العراق وسوريا ومصر وليبيا  - وتسألين عن الدليل ؟؟؟!!!
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2017)

*حاسة بيك أنا يا باول صدقنى 

بس ما تتعبش نفسك 

إستحاااااااااااااالة المسيحيين فى مصر يطالبوا بحمل سلاح 

ليه ؟

سياسة الدواعش و السلفيين و االدولة مع المسيحيين فى مصر : خبيثة شويتين  

يعملوا إيه ؟؟

يعملوا حادثة ما (أيا كانت بأة إنفجار _ دبح واحد قاعد قدام دكانه _ محاولة دبح واحدة ماشية فى الشارع بأمان الله _ حوادث فردية هههه من أياها)

و بعد الحادثة : هدووووووووووووووووووووووء رهيب 

و لا حوادث و لا أي حاجة 

إحنا بأة نفتكر إن الدنيا بخييييييييييير و سلام 

و فجأة : حادثة تانية (فردية هههه) 

و بعدين هدوووووووووووووء

حادثة / هدوء

حادثة / هدوء

حادثة / هدوء

حادثة / هدوء

حادثة / هدوء

حادثة / هدوء

و هكذا تصبح حوادث فردية و الدنيا بخير و سلام 

و إحنا بلد قوية :new6:

آدى يا سيدى سياستهم 

و مش معقولة تطالب بحمل سلاح فى الهدوء الل إنت فيه دا 

:t23:

​*


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لأونكل (صلاح) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( طبيب الفلاسفة ) أبو جزمة لميييع اللي عجبت "أبو إيفانكا"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هي خربت منه ومش عارف يلمها خلاص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا علاقة له بالأقتصاد ولا بالسياحة ولا بإدارة شئون ياميش رمضان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى الناس اللي جابها ( أهل الثقة ) كبيرهم كان مدور كانتين الجيش !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هو ( قلبه دليله ) إن "ماسر" هيتعدل حالها - إن شاء الله - ( بتاعة إيريني ) :smile01
> [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لحبايبنا الحلوين هما كمان مُضطهدين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أضطهادهم من الدولة نفسها مش من الشعب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أي واحد مربي دقنه ولابس جلابية قصيرة بيتاخد أمن دولة ودي فعلاً حقيقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فبيطلعوا اللي بيحصل فيهم .. على بقية الشعب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى رأسهم طبعاً المسيحيين ( واجب يعني )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



الواد القرد يوسف اخر مرة صاحبك كان بيلقى خطاب فى مؤتمر الشباب  كتب انه شكلها بهوءت منه ومش عارف يلمها فطالع يتنحنح ههههه وده كان على صفحته على الفيس  حتى العيال اتخنقت وزهقت ومعدوش متحملين اى كلام او وعود بغد افضل

ازاى بس يا مستر عبود عنف ايه اللى بتتكلم عليه يا رجل القانون !
وضحلى اكتر ازاى نتعامل بعنف نضربوا بعضينا يعنى ولا ازاى تقصد


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ربنا يستر يا سول
> 
> اسكندرية لمت ناس كتير و عمالة تلم
> 
> ...



اسكندرية اصبحت غابة مأهولة بوحوش التكفير والتعصب  ربنا يسترها علينا وعلى ولادنا حقيقى الشارع السكندرى بقا يخوووووف صدقونى وبدون مبالغة 
من كل 10 افرد تلاقى 2 او 3 اشكالهم غريبة وافكارهم ومعتقداتهم اغرب واغرب انا كنت ببقا سامعه بودنى ناس متعاطفة مع داعش  رغم كل الوحشية اللى بنشوفها دى متعاطفين معاهم وده الغريب اللى يخلينا نقلق 

انا روحت مرة منطقة اسمها عبد القادر  كان عندنا عزا  و مش عارفة الستات المسيحيات قادرين يتعايشوا ازاى وسط كم الخيم والدقون دى دول  عاوزين شهادة تقدير واحتررام مننا كلنا لانهم صامدين امام اللهو الخفى ده
ولا منطقة العوايد والسبوف وباكوس و ابوقير والمندرة :t17:


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *يا مدام سول
> 
> في البداية احب ان اقدم اعتراضي الشديد على عنوان الموضوع
> 
> ...



انا كمواطنة قبطية بعيدة عن الجهات الامنية لازم ما يبدو لى من الشارع يزعجنى اولا الجهات المعنية بقا المفروض انها يكون ليها موقف وحازم وصارم 
اللى حضرتك قريته وبتقوله  مش كفاية انه يدعو للانزعاج هتلاقى كتير من المصريين ومن المسئولين فى الداخلية بينفوه ومش مصدقينه ولا عاوزين يصدقوه وتلاقيهم لو سمعوا واحده زيى بتقول كده يشغلولها اغنية مصر بلد الامن والامان !!!
يعنى انا كويس اوى انى منزعجة ههههه فى ظل حكومة بتعتم على مصايب بتحصل وجهات امنية مستهبله وعاملة نفسها مش واخده بالها
اللى حصل فى العراق ولبنان درس المفروض المعنيين يكونوا حافظينه عن ظهر قلب  لكن للاسف احنا مبنذاكرش وتقريبا المسئولين عندنا بمصر مش بيعرفوا يحفظوا وربنا يستر  .. صلى لمصر ولاهل مصر


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> هههههه هى اللى خايفه على البنت المحجبه مننا شر البليه ما يضحك حقيقى دا احنا اللى نخاف على. بناتنا منهم ام مارينا بتاعت قنا كانوا اتنين أصحابها مسلمين يروحوا عندها البيت الام تخاف عليهم من الهوا زىهم زى بنتها ولما كانت بنتها تروح عندهم يسيبوها فى البيت مع اخو واحده فيهم اللى كانت قاصر فى تانيه ثانوى لغاية ما حملت منه وهربت
> امن لدوله حاليا مش راضى يرجعها بالرغم المفروض الزفت اللى عمل كده يتحاكم لأنها قاصر لكن لا طبعا
> ايه الناس دى بيفكروا ازاى نفسى افهم لكن ارجع واقول الدوله تقدر تعمل كتير لكن الظاهر عاجبهم الحال ده فى مصلحتهم
> ربنا يرحمنا عندنا فى الصعيد الاشكال دى لكن قليل جدا
> والتجاهل احسن حل ليهم ولا كأنهم موجودين



موضوع مارينا ده بجد خطير واول مرة اسمعه  مكنتش متابعة اوى بصراحة الايام اللى فاتت  وهنا بقا اللوم علينا احنا كاسر مسيحية ازاى يا جماعة تقدرى تامنى على بنتك فى بيت مش بيتك بالساعات  وبيت فيه شباب كمان؟ده انا بنتى مبتروحش عند خالتها لوحدها وعمرها  محصلت تروح اى بيت من غير ما اكون انا او اخوها معاها  احنا بنستهبل بصراحة الله يسمحها امها

بصى يا ماريا اللى بنتكلم عليهم دول مسلمين وبدقون ومحجبات ومتنقبات صح الحكومة لو لمت دول فضل مين؟ المسحيين والمسلمين اللى ملهومش علاقة اوى بالاسلام :99:
صح قولى صح  اصبحت كده الدولة بتهاجم المتدينين اللى بيتقوا الله ورسوله 
البلد هتتهاجم والحكومة مش هتعرف تواجه الكل  سواء اسلاميين من جوه البلد او من براها فهما يجوا على الغلابة اللى هما احنا اصل احنا طيبين وملناش حس ومنعرفش نعمل قلق من الاخر مبنعرفش نشيل سلاح


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2017)

كارمن2016 قال:


> اكره التعصب ,,
> 
> كل مكان فيه ناس وحشه وناس كويسه
> 
> ...



اولا اهلا بيكى يا كارمن ومنورانا
اعتقد احنا مختلفناش انها كلها مصالح  .. الموضوع فيه انزعاج لانى حسيت انه انا مكروهه ومضطهدة لو انتى قريتى كويس هتلاقى ان الهجوم علينا لاننا مختلفين فى اللبس والعقيدة احنا مش بننقد حد بالعكس احنا بنقول كل واحد يكون حر فى عقيدته وايمانه وده اللى بنطالب بيه  انا مروحتش قولت للمتنقبه انتى لابسه كده ليه ولا شديت طرحت بنت ماشية  اعتقد انتى مقرتيش الموضوع كويس 
عموما نورتى


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حاسة بيك أنا يا باول صدقنى
> 
> شكرا جزيلا يا تاج الراس
> 
> ...



بصراحة يا باشمهندسة الكلام دة صادم جدا 

الرب يكون بعونكم

:ab4:


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> اسكندرية اصبحت غابة مأهولة بوحوش التكفير والتعصب  ربنا يسترها علينا وعلى ولادنا حقيقى الشارع السكندرى بقا يخوووووف صدقونى وبدون مبالغة
> من كل 10 افرد تلاقى 2 او 3 اشكالهم غريبة وافكارهم ومعتقداتهم اغرب واغرب انا كنت ببقا سامعه بودنى ناس متعاطفة مع داعش  رغم كل الوحشية اللى بنشوفها دى متعاطفين معاهم وده الغريب اللى يخلينا نقلق
> 
> انا روحت مرة منطقة اسمها عبد القادر  كان عندنا عزا  و مش عارفة الستات المسيحيات قادرين يتعايشوا ازاى وسط كم الخيم والدقون دى دول  عاوزين شهادة تقدير واحتررام مننا كلنا لانهم صامدين امام اللهو الخفى ده
> ولا منطقة العوايد والسبوف وباكوس و ابوقير والمندرة :t17:



*يا خسارة والف خسارة*

*وانا اللي كنت فاكر ان الاسكندرية (عروس البحر الابيض المتوسط ) بما فيها من حب وجمال وسياحة خلابة !!!!!

الظاهر الدواعش الذين اعترفوا حول  ان تكون مصر محطتهم الثالثة - كانوا صادقين ولم يكذبوا

لأن الفكر الارهابي الداعشي الظاهر موجود عندكم وبقوة وبكثرة
*


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> انا كمواطنة قبطية بعيدة عن الجهات الامنية لازم ما يبدو لى من الشارع يزعجنى اولا الجهات المعنية بقا المفروض انها يكون ليها موقف وحازم وصارم
> اللى حضرتك قريته وبتقوله  مش كفاية انه يدعو للانزعاج هتلاقى كتير من المصريين ومن المسئولين فى الداخلية بينفوه ومش مصدقينه ولا عاوزين يصدقوه وتلاقيهم لو سمعوا واحده زيى بتقول كده يشغلولها اغنية مصر بلد الامن والامان !!!
> 
> *طيب وماذا يقولون الان بعد حملة تفجير الكنائس وقتل الاقباط وتهجيرهم من مناطق سكناهم ؟؟؟!!!*
> ...



*كوني مطمئنة اختي الفاضلة نحن دائما نصلي وللجميع

وشكرا جزيلا مع تقديري
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> ازاى بس يا مستر عبود عنف ايه اللى بتتكلم عليه يا رجل القانون !
> وضحلى اكتر ازاى نتعامل بعنف نضربوا بعضينا يعنى ولا ازاى تقصد


 *[FONT=&quot]مش عنف جسدي طبعاً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عنف لفظي – يعني الرد يكون على مستوى الحدث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعنف في المواجهة ( أي شجاعة في المواجهة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللي يفكر يتكلم لازم يتوقع أنه هيترد عليه الكلمة بعشرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن طول ماهو بيتكلم والباقي ساكت بيسوق فيها وبيركب[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]والدولة نفسها يجب أن تنتبه أن معدش فيه سكوت عن التجاوزات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن البُعبُع – أبو رجل مسلوخة - اللي الدولة بتخوفنا بيه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معدش يخوف[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]صدقيني دول أتفه خلق الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أجساد تُعاني خواء عقلي وذهني وجوهري[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السكوت هو اللي بيخليهم يعتقدوا أنهم على حق[/FONT]*​​[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> موضوع مارينا ده بجد خطير واول مرة اسمعه  مكنتش متابعة اوى بصراحة الايام اللى فاتت  وهنا بقا اللوم علينا احنا كاسر مسيحية ازاى يا جماعة تقدرى تامنى على بنتك فى بيت مش بيتك بالساعات  وبيت فيه شباب كمان؟ده انا بنتى مبتروحش عند خالتها لوحدها وعمرها  محصلت تروح اى بيت من غير ما اكون انا او اخوها معاها  احنا بنستهبل بصراحة الله يسمحها امها
> 
> بصى يا ماريا اللى بنتكلم عليهم دول مسلمين وبدقون ومحجبات ومتنقبات صح الحكومة لو لمت دول فضل مين؟ المسحيين والمسلمين اللى ملهومش علاقة اوى بالاسلام :99:
> صح قولى صح  اصبحت كده الدولة بتهاجم المتدينين اللى بيتقوا الله ورسوله
> البلد هتتهاجم والحكومة مش هتعرف تواجه الكل  سواء اسلاميين من جوه البلد او من براها فهما يجوا على الغلابة اللى هما احنا اصل احنا طيبين وملناش حس ومنعرفش نعمل قلق من الاخر مبنعرفش نشيل سلاح



فعلا ما منها غلطانه مش مفروض تسببها تروح عند أصحابها كده ولا حتى لومسحيين انا معاكى
لكن صدقينى حاليا حالتها صعبه جدا ولسه 
خارجه من العنايه المركزه 
ندمت طبعا لكن بعد فوات الأوان للاسف

لا مش قصدى يحبسوهم  انتى فاكره أن اللى بدقون والمنقبات  المتعصبين لا صدقينى فى ناس عاديين لكن متعصبين جدا  انا قصدى يحاسبوا أساس الفتنه 
اللى هما بيملوا دماغ الناس دى بالتعصب والكره وصدقينى يقدروا


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *طيب يا مدام ماريا
> 
> والرجالة المسيحيين في مصر حيعملوا ايه ؟؟؟
> *



ميقدروش يعملوا حاجه لان الوضع عندنا صعب 
مش زى ما حضرتك متخيل عندنا الشرطه بتيجى تلم الكل العاطل على الباطل عاجبكم تتصلحوا هنفرج عنكم مش عاجبكم هتتحبسوا وتتحاكموا


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 مايو 2017)

كارمن2016 قال:


> اكره التعصب ,,
> 
> كل مكان فيه ناس وحشه وناس كويسه
> 
> ...




ايه اللى بتقوله ده بقى موضوع سول هو اللى بيدعوا الكراهيه اكيد الاخت مش من مصر 
لو حضرتك مسيحيه مصريه عمرك ما هتقولى الكلام ده لأنه اكيد هيتبص لك من فوق لتحت لو مش لابسه طرحه ولو لابسه صليب اكيد هتتهزئ وعمر ما حد قالك اربعه ريشه ولا كوفتس ولا عبد الخشبه 
بلاش تتكلمى عن حاجه متعرفهاش


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ايه اللى بتقوله ده بقى موضوع سول هو اللى بيدعوا الكراهيه اكيد الاخت مش من مصر
> لو حضرتك مسيحيه مصريه عمرك ما هتقولى الكلام ده لأنه اكيد هيتبص لك من فوق لتحت لو مش لابسه طرحه ولو لابسه صليب اكيد هتتهزئ وعمر ما حد قالك اربعه ريشه ولا كوفتس ولا عبد الخشبه
> بلاش تتكلمى عن حاجه متعرفهاش



*يا بنتى : كارمن مسلمة حقا لا غش فيها 

لغتها تظهرها :smil12:

بس أنا مش ح أقولها هى قالت إيه كشفها قدامى عشان تستمر​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا بنتى : كارمن مسلمة حقا لا غش فيها
> 
> لغتها تظهرها :smil12:
> 
> بس أنا مش ح أقولها هى قالت إيه كشفها قدامى عشان تستمر​*


طب نتأكد ازاي طا :big74:
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش عنف جسدي طبعاً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عنف لفظي – يعني الرد يكون على مستوى الحدث *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وعنف في المواجهة ( أي شجاعة في المواجهة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللي يفكر يتكلم لازم يتوقع أنه هيترد عليه الكلمة بعشرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن طول ماهو بيتكلم والباقي ساكت بيسوق فيها وبيركب[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]والدولة نفسها يجب أن تنتبه أن معدش فيه سكوت عن التجاوزات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن البُعبُع – أبو رجل مسلوخة - اللي الدولة بتخوفنا بيه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معدش يخوف[/FONT]*
> ...


مستهيألي العنف الجسدي في حالة الدفاع عن النفس
مسموح بيه في القانون المصري .. حتي لو معاك
سلاح ناري مرخص

بس المهم يكون فيه كاميرا بتصور او موبيل .. خلينا نعمل زي امريكا

Am i detained :new6: ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> مستهيألي العنف الجسدي في حالة الدفاع عن النفس
> مسموح بيه في القانون المصري .. حتي لو معاك
> سلاح ناري مرخص
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]الدفاع عن النفس والمال والعِرض لايندرج تحت بند العُنف*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني تضربه رصاصة مثلاً ... مش تخلص عليه دفعة رشاش أو تضربه 20 طعنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الغرض هو ( كَفّ الأذى ) أو إبعاده .. مش إنتقام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]المقصود بالعنف هنا هو (القوة) فى المواجهة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (24 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا بنتى : كارمن مسلمة حقا لا غش فيها
> 
> لغتها تظهرها :smil12:
> 
> بس أنا مش ح أقولها هى قالت إيه كشفها قدامى عشان تستمر​*



مشكتش لحظة انها مسلمة بس محبتش احرجها واقولها بتنكرى ليه 
اللى فرق معايا اكتر انها تقريبا مقرتش كلامى كويس وبتتكلم على اساس تانى فى راسها متبرمجه وحافظاه من غير متفهم الحوار ازاى وقرات المشاركات اصلا
بس هى نورت برضو  نحن نتقبل الراى والرى الاخر :08:


----------



## soul & life (24 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش عنف جسدي طبعاً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عنف لفظي – يعني الرد يكون على مستوى الحدث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعنف في المواجهة ( أي شجاعة في المواجهة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللي يفكر يتكلم لازم يتوقع أنه هيترد عليه الكلمة بعشرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن طول ماهو بيتكلم والباقي ساكت بيسوق فيها وبيركب[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]والدولة نفسها يجب أن تنتبه أن معدش فيه سكوت عن التجاوزات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن البُعبُع – أبو رجل مسلوخة - اللي الدولة بتخوفنا بيه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معدش يخوف[/FONT]*
> ...



انا معاك انهم اتفه خلق الله وميعرفوش حاجه عن ربنا ولا عندهم ضمير 
لكن وللاسف انا لو عارفة انى لو عليت صوتى وبهدلت اللى بتعمل كده ده مش هيجيب فايدة ولو  متهيالى كنت انا وغيرى وغيرى عملنا كده  ده ممكن لو ده حصل هلاقى الناس اللى واقفه بتدافع عنها وبينصحونى اسمع كلامها واقتنع بيها وبنصايحها ههههه الشارع بقا ملغم قنابل موقوته قابلة للانفجار فى اى لحظة 
صدقونى الشارع المصرى مبقاش زى زمان 
الواحد لو متاكد انه هيلاقى اللى يسانده فى الشارع كان عمل كده لكن مبقاش انا واقفه بتبهدل وسط جموع  مش مقتنعه ان دى حريتى وده دينى والمفروض يحترموا نفسهم وملهومش دعوه انا لابسه ازاى وعقيدتى ايه هلاقى نفسى بتبهدل وبتهان 
للاسف ده مجتمعنا


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> انا معاك انهم اتفه خلق الله وميعرفوش حاجه عن ربنا ولا عندهم ضمير
> لكن وللاسف انا لو عارفة انى لو عليت صوتى وبهدلت اللى بتعمل كده ده مش هيجيب فايدة ولو  متهيالى كنت انا وغيرى وغيرى عملنا كده  ده ممكن لو ده حصل هلاقى الناس اللى واقفه بتدافع عنها وبينصحونى اسمع كلامها واقتنع بيها وبنصايحها ههههه الشارع بقا ملغم قنابل موقوته قابلة للانفجار فى اى لحظة
> صدقونى الشارع المصرى مبقاش زى زمان
> الواحد لو متاكد انه هيلاقى اللى يسانده فى الشارع كان عمل كده لكن مبقاش انا واقفه بتبهدل وسط جموع  مش مقتنعه ان دى حريتى وده دينى والمفروض يحترموا نفسهم وملهومش دعوه انا لابسه ازاى وعقيدتى ايه هلاقى نفسى بتبهدل وبتهان
> للاسف ده مجتمعنا




*طيب يا مدام سول

انا كنت عاوز اسالك عن المصريات المسلمات في الاسكندرية

هل كل المسلمات في الاسكندرية محجبات ومنقبات ؟

يعني ما فيش  ولا وحدة  زيك ؟

واذا كان جوابك نعم - فالمسلمة الغير محجبة تعمل ايه ؟ 

وازاي بتواجه المجتمع بتاعها ؟
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *طيب يا مدام سول
> 
> انا كنت عاوز اسالك عن المصريات المسلمات في الاسكندرية
> 
> ...



*فوق سن (فى حدود) العشرين : كلهن محجبات (حجاب شرعى أو حجاب عادى) أو منتقبات 

قبل سن (فى حدود) العشرين : بعضهن محجبات (حجاب شرعى أو حجاب عادى) أو منتقبات​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> طب نتأكد ازاي طا :big74:
> ​



*لا طبعا مش ح أقولك :2:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش عنف جسدي طبعاً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عنف لفظي – يعني الرد يكون على مستوى الحدث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعنف في المواجهة ( أي شجاعة في المواجهة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللي يفكر يتكلم لازم يتوقع أنه هيترد عليه الكلمة بعشرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن طول ماهو بيتكلم والباقي ساكت بيسوق فيها وبيركب[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]والدولة نفسها يجب أن تنتبه أن معدش فيه سكوت عن التجاوزات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن البُعبُع – أبو رجل مسلوخة - اللي الدولة بتخوفنا بيه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معدش يخوف[/FONT]*
> ...



*ما هو عندك البابا شنودة : عمل عنف لفظى

[YOUTUBE]ndOvL6y2PLE[/YOUTUBE] 

صاحبك حس ؟؟ 

و لا أى إندهاش 

متخيل يعنى السيسى ح يحس ؟؟​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا بنتى : كارمن مسلمة حقا لا غش فيها
> 
> لغتها تظهرها :smil12:
> 
> بس أنا مش ح أقولها هى قالت إيه كشفها قدامى عشان تستمر​*



مسكينه متعرفش ان عندنا المفتش ايرينى 
بتجيبها وهى طايره 
برافو عليكى اوعى تقولى عرفتيها ازاى 
مهما ضغطوا عليكى او حد استفزك

طيب كنت قولتى خاص ممكن كده متدخلش تانى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> مسكينه متعرفش ان عندنا المفتش ايرينى
> بتجيبها وهى طايره
> برافو عليكى اوعى تقولى عرفتيها ازاى
> مهما ضغطوا عليكى او حد استفزك
> ...



*لا ح تدخل و بكرة أفكرك 

لأنها نفس نظام الدولة 

حادثة / هدوووووووووء (مشاركة/ هدوووووووووووووووووء)

عشان عادى ننسى 

لكن أنا ما بأنساش :t23:
​*


----------



## soul & life (25 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *طيب يا مدام سول
> 
> انا كنت عاوز اسالك عن المصريات المسلمات في الاسكندرية
> 
> ...



نادرا لما بشوف واحده مسلمة وغير محجبة  الاغلبية حجاب صغير ثم حجاب اللى هو طويل ده خمار اسمه بس الوجه مكشوف وفى النقاب 
البنات المسلمات لو مش محجبات بتتحارب فعلا بمعنى الكلمة بتقوم الدنيا عليها علشان تلبس الحجاب


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا ح تدخل و بكرة أفكرك
> 
> لأنها نفس نظام الدولة
> 
> ...


هههههه انتى مش بتنسى وهى مش بتحرم 
معلش هى متعرفش مين ايرينى 
وبعدين مستحملين النظام غصب عننا يبقى هى كمان


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> كثيرا سمعت جملة رايحة بينا على فين يا مصر ؟! سواء كانت مقولة سخرية واستخفاف او قلق وارتباك من الغد وما يحمله الغد
> 
> ..........
> 
> هو فى ايه وايه اللى هيحصل مش عارفة فعلا هى مصر بتتغير فعلا واحنا مش واخدين بالنا  يعنى الايام الجاية ننتظر مافيا الدين والتشدد ؟!


*
طيب أنا أحب أقول لحضرتك على حاجة هو مافيا الدين والتشدد موجودين من زمان جدا واحداث التطرف والتحرش والتعدى على حسب الهوية الدينية موجود برضه من زمان بس اللى فرق دلوقتى انتشار المواد الاعلامية وطرق توصيل الاخبار فبقينا تقريبا كل يوم نسمع حادثة او اكتر من اكتر من مكان غير زمان ماكنش بيوصل غير اللى فى مكانك او لو حصل مع حد من المقربين ..
ثانيا اعداد المتطرفين فى الدين اصبحوا اكتر فى اخر اربعين سنة تقريبا وانتشروا فى اماكن كتير فى الدولة وابتدوا يتركزوا فى بعض المحافظات بعينها فتلاقى الحوادث دى بتزيد فى اماكن اكتر من غيرها ..
مصر ماتغيرتش ولا حاجة هو بس كل الموضوع ان السوء اللى فيها خرج وظهر للعلن وبقى يحصل ببجاحة زايدة ..
القادم يعرفه ربنا بس لا اظن انه ممكن يكون افضل بأى حال من الاحوال لأن مفيش سعى لحل الامور ولو حاولوا يحلوها بيستخدموا نفس الطرق اللى بقالها سنين مابتجبش نتيجة ..
*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

*بعد الاذن من الاخت سول*




عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> طيب أنا أحب أقول لحضرتك على حاجة هو مافيا الدين والتشدد موجودين من زمان جدا واحداث التطرف والتحرش والتعدى على حسب الهوية الدينية موجود برضه من زمان بس اللى فرق دلوقتى انتشار المواد الاعلامية وطرق توصيل الاخبار فبقينا تقريبا كل يوم نسمع حادثة او اكتر من اكتر من مكان غير زمان ماكنش بيوصل غير اللى فى مكانك او لو حصل مع حد من المقربين ..
> 
> وهذه تعتبر من الامور الممتازة - على الاقل لانها ستكشف لكم وللجميع كل شئ وحتبدوا تعرفوا الصغيرة والكبيرة حتى تقدروا تتصرفوا تفاديا للقادم الاسوء
> ...



*المطلوب منكم ان تتعانوا مع كافة اجهزة الدولة - هذا من جانب

ومن جانب اخر يجب عليكم ان تتصرفوا وفق امكانياتكم  لكي 

تواجهوا اي اعتداء عليكم

:ab4:
*


----------



## soul & life (26 مايو 2017)

قبل حلول شهر رمضان بساعات قليلة، عاد الإرهاب الأسود لضرب مصر، من جديد، وبخاصةً استهداف الأقباط في المحافظات، ولكن تلك المرة في المنيا إحدى محافظات الصعيد.

البداية
قالت مصادر بهيئة الإسعاف بمحافظة المنيا، إنه تم نقل جثث 24  قتيلاً إلى مستشفيات بمحافظة المنيا ومنها مستشفيات العدوة والمنيا ومغاغة، كما يتم نقل 16 مصاب آخرين، من موقع الهجوم المسلح على أتوبيس الأقباط.
وأضافت المصادر، أن مجهولين أطلقوا النار على أتوبيس يقل عدد من الأقباط، في رحلة دينية من محافظة بني سويف متجه إلى محافظة المنيا، لافتة إلى أن عدد مستقلي الاتوبيس يتجاوز 40 مواطن، وأن هناك عدد آخر من الجثث جارى حصرها ونقلها.
ومن جانبه أكد اللواء فيصل دويدار مدير أمن المنيا، أن حادث الأتوبيس كان على الطريق الصحراوي الغربي، بين محافظتى بنى سويف والمنيا.

نقل الضحايا إلى مستشفى بني سويف العام
أكدت الدكتورة دعاء السيد روبى مدير إدارة الطوارئ ببنى سويف، أنه تم نقل 8 جثامين ضمن ضحايا حادث استهداف أتوبيس الأقباط بالمنيا، إلى مستشفى بنى سويف العام.
وأضافت أنه يتم الأن التنسيق مع مديرية صحة المنيا، لنقل كافة الجثامين إلى مشرحة مستشفيات بنى سويف.

إجمالي عدد المصابين
من ناحية أخرى، أكدت مصادر من هيئة الإسعاف أن إجمالى المصابين وصل إلى 25 مصابا.

تطويق المناطق المؤدية لدير الأنبا صموئيل
أكد اللواء عصام الدين البديوي، محافظ المنيا، الجمعة، أن سلطات أمن المنيا قامت بتطويق المناطق المؤدية لدير الأنبا صموئيل المعترف، الواقع بالصحراء الغربية، بعد حادث إطلاق النار على أتوبيس يقل أقباطًا أثناء سيرة بطريق دير الأنبا صموئيل.
وأوضح "البديوي"، أن سلطات الأمن تبذل جهودًا للتضييق على الجناة والحيلولة دون هروبهم في المدقات الجبلية المحيطة بمكان الواقعة.

شهود عيان يوضحون الحقائق
قال شهود عيان على حادث إطلاق النار الإرهابى، على أتوبيس يقل أقباطا فى المنيا، إن 10 مسلحين ملثمين يرتدون ملابس تشبه الزى العسكرى فتحوا نيران بنادقهم الآلية على حافلة الأقباط، وذلك وفق ما نقلت قناة العربية فى خبر عاجل.

ارتفاع حصيلة الشهداء
فيما أكد الأنبا آرميا الأسقف العام ورئيس المركز الثقافى القبطى، ارتفاع عدد شهداء الهجوم المسلح على أتوبيسين لرحلات الأقباط فى المنيا، إلى 35 شهيد بينهم الكثير من الأطفال.
وقال الأنبا أرميا، عبر حسابه بموقع "تويتر": "استشهاد ظ£ظ¥ في هجوم مسلح على اتوبيس رحلات أطفال وآخر يقل كبار وسيارة ربع نقل من دير الجرنوس أمام هضبة أبو طرطور بمدق دير الأنبا صموئيل"

عرفتوا  ازاى  يكون الانزعاج قبل المصيبة  .. رمضان كريم يا جماعة


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

عرفتوا  ازاى  يكون الانزعاج قبل المصيبة  .. رمضان كريم يا جماعة


*يا مدام سول -

وانتو حتبقوا ساكتين وصامتين كدة ؟؟؟!!!
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مايو 2017)

*حادثة رهيبة 

بكرة لما نروحوا الشغل 

كل الزميلات فى بؤ واحد : ليس من الاسلام فى شىء 

و هو دا الل بناخدوه منهم كل مرة 

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> عرفتوا  ازاى  يكون الانزعاج قبل المصيبة  .. رمضان كريم يا جماعة



*هم دول بيحسوا يا سول ؟؟

مش هاممهم 

مش عايزة أقول فرحانين مهللين مباركين
​*


----------



## admy (26 مايو 2017)

انا اتفق مع الاخ بول .....نحن هنا لا ندعوا لتطبيق السيناريو العراقي والسوري بحذافيره على الواقع المصري..لانه فعلا نحن لا نعرف هذا الواقع بشكل جيد..لكن على الاقباط في مصر ايضا عدم الوقوف مكتوفي الايدي واهدار الوقت بالمناقشات مثل: الدولة عاملة ايه...هوا الامن فين....هذا يذكرني بمناقشاتنا في سوريا في بداية الازمة..نفس الاسئلة ونفس النقاشات العقيمة..وعندما ادركنا ان الدولة واجهزتها لا تستطيع فعل اي شي كنا قد هدرنا وقتا ثمينا جدا....لقد دعوت مرة الاخوة في مصر الى ايفاد اشخاص الى سوريا ومصر لتفهم التجربة المسيحية هناك وكيف تم التعامل مع هذا الوضع...ومن ثم يمكن لكم بانفسكم انتقاء ما يناسب واقعكم في مصر....طبعا اتمنى ان لا تضطروا يوما لذلك لكن افترض ان الاوضاع ساءت اكثر فمااللذي ستفعلونه...على الاقل يجب ان يكون لديكم تصور واضح عن طريقة التصرف في مثل هذه الظروف...واول شي يجب ان تفهموه  واشدد على كلمة يجب ان تغيروا نمط حياتكم باكمله...لا استطيع ان اكتب اكثر هنا لكن ارجو التمعن اكثر واستنباط العبر
ودمت في سلام

*اخ ياسر 

ماذا تريد وماذا تقصد من ردك هذا ؟!

هل تريد ان يبقى المسيحيين الاقباط في مصر يقتلون وتفجر كنائسهم ويتم استباحة اعراضهم واموالهم  ويبقون قاعدين وساكتين ؟!

هل تريد ان يذبحوا المسيحيين من قبل الارهابيين او يتم سرقة بناتهم واغتصابهم وهو جالسين يتفرجون ؟!

شرائع الارض والسماء تؤيد كل انسان ان يدافع عن ماله وعرضه وشرفه وممتلكاته بل وعن وجوده الحق 

اما مسالة الفوارق بين العراق ومصر - نحن لسنا في جامعة القاهرة لنناقش التطور المجتمعي والطبقي هنا وهناك

لا يوجد اي فرق بين تفجير كنيسة سيدة النجاه في بغداد وكنيسة القديسين في الاسكندرية

لا يوجد اي فرق بين قتل المسيحيين في العراق وسوريا ومصر وليبيا

ولا يوجد اي فرق بين عرب العراق وعرب مصر مثلما لا يوجد فرق بين مسيحيو العراق ومصر

وايضا - لا يوجد اي فرق بين تنظيم القاعدة الارهابي وتنظيم داعش الارهابي سواءا في العراق او في فرنسا او في بلجيكا او في مصر او في سوريا ... الخ

اما بالنسبة للحكومة المصرية - فمن واجبها الشرعي والسياسي والقانوني والاخلاقي ان تدافع عن كل ابناء الشعب بدون اي تفرقة او تمييز 

واذا لم تستطيع ذلك - فمن باب اولى دفاع الشخص عن نفسه

 ((نحن في العراق عندما حملنا السلاح - حملناه ضد الارهاب فقط

وليس ضد ابناء وطننا من الخيرين والطيبين - بل بالعكس هؤلاء 

وقفوا معانا وساندونا لاننا اصحاب حق ))
*[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مايو 2017)

ما يحدث فى مصر يدعو للاشمئزاز للقرف للحزن
عدينا مرحلة الانزعاج


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا ح تدخل و بكرة أفكرك
> 
> لأنها نفس نظام الدولة
> 
> ...



الهدوء مطولش المره دى 
ملحقناش ننسى طنطا واسكندريه


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

admy قال:


> انا اتفق مع الاخ بول .....نحن هنا لا ندعوا لتطبيق السيناريو العراقي والسوري بحذافيره على الواقع المصري..لانه فعلا نحن لا نعرف هذا الواقع بشكل جيد..لكن على الاقباط في مصر ايضا عدم الوقوف مكتوفي الايدي واهدار الوقت بالمناقشات مثل: الدولة عاملة ايه...هوا الامن فين....هذا يذكرني بمناقشاتنا في سوريا في بداية الازمة..نفس الاسئلة ونفس النقاشات العقيمة..وعندما ادركنا ان الدولة واجهزتها لا تستطيع فعل اي شي كنا قد هدرنا وقتا ثمينا جدا....لقد دعوت مرة الاخوة في مصر الى ايفاد اشخاص الى سوريا ومصر لتفهم التجربة المسيحية هناك وكيف تم التعامل مع هذا الوضع...ومن ثم يمكن لكم بانفسكم انتقاء ما يناسب واقعكم في مصر....طبعا اتمنى ان لا تضطروا يوما لذلك لكن افترض ان الاوضاع ساءت اكثر فمااللذي ستفعلونه...على الاقل يجب ان يكون لديكم تصور واضح عن طريقة التصرف في مثل هذه الظروف...واول شي يجب ان تفهموه  واشدد على كلمة يجب ان تغيروا نمط حياتكم باكمله...لا استطيع ان اكتب اكثر هنا لكن ارجو التمعن اكثر واستنباط العبر
> ودمت في سلام
> *
> *


[/QUOTE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]

*وانا اتفق معاك كليا واتطابق مع كل كلمة كتبتها حضرتك في هذا الرد

اليوم - وبعد هذه الجريمة الارهابية النكراء - على الاخوة الاقباط

ان يستفيقوا من اكذوبة ( الاتكال على الدولة والامن )

لابد لهم ان يتسلحوا ليس فقط بالايمان ولكن بالسلاح ايضا - على اقل تقدير للدفاع عن انفسهم وقت الضرورة

الارهابيين الذين هجموا على الاقباط لم يضربونهم بالشوكولاتة بل بالرصاص ومن اسلحة على الاقل هي اسلحة متوسطة

لذلك تسليح الاخوة الاقباط لا مناص منه - ويجب ان يردوا بالمثل عند المواجهة *


----------



## soul & life (26 مايو 2017)

افرحوا يا اقباط مصر كنا بننتظر الاستشها د كل عيد حاليا بقا فى كل لحظة وكل يوم ربنا يخليكم يا معشر الارهاب يا سافكين دماء الابرياااااء


----------



## soul & life (26 مايو 2017)

لو كنت في حديقة الحيوان مع اطفالك واكتشفت ان حارس قفص الذئاب لم يغلق باب القفص ( عجزا او اهمالا او ليبتزك بانه يحميك) ثم خرجت الذئاب والتهمت اطفالك..فعلي من تغضب؟
الارهابي بشكل او باخر اخرج نفسه من الجماعة البشرية الي درجات اكثر بدائية -ولا اقول حيوانية- عندما ارتكب القتل العشوائي الذي هو احط انواع القتل. فلا هو مشروع كالقتل دفاعا عن النفس ولا غير مقصود كالقتل الخطأ ولا حتى مبرر بدوافع اجرامية كالقتل الجنائي..انها الكراهية والاحتقار للحياة التي تتجاوز المرض النفسي...

من هذا لا تغضب..

اغضب علي الفاشل الذي عجز عن حمايتك منه. الدنيء الذي يستغل وجود الارهاب ليبرر وجوده. الخائن الذي يهدر امكانيات الامن في تامين مواكبه وارهاب معارضيه واعتقالهم. الجبان الذي يبرر هذا كله ويقنعك ان هذا هو الوضع الوحيد الممكن. الكاذب الذي يخفي اثار الجرائم بالابتسامات المجاملة.

من هؤلاء اغضب

هم اكثر خسة وحقارة من الذئب الاعجم الذي لا يعرف للقتل بديلا.

منقول


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> لو كنت في حديقة الحيوان مع اطفالك واكتشفت ان حارس قفص الذئاب لم يغلق باب القفص ( عجزا او اهمالا او ليبتزك بانه يحميك) ثم خرجت الذئاب والتهمت اطفالك..فعلي من تغضب؟
> الارهابي بشكل او باخر اخرج نفسه من الجماعة البشرية الي درجات اكثر بدائية -ولا اقول حيوانية- عندما ارتكب القتل العشوائي الذي هو احط انواع القتل. فلا هو مشروع كالقتل دفاعا عن النفس ولا غير مقصود كالقتل الخطأ ولا حتى مبرر بدوافع اجرامية كالقتل الجنائي..انها الكراهية والاحتقار للحياة التي تتجاوز المرض النفسي...
> 
> من هذا لا تغضب..
> ...




*يا مدام سول

كلنا عارفين الكلام ده وعارفين الاكثر منه

ولكن -

حتعملوا ايه ؟ 

والى متى حتبقوا ساكتين كدة ؟
*


----------



## soul & life (26 مايو 2017)

تحذير خدوا بااالكم 


نقلا عن قناة ctv أن ميعاد رحلة دير الانبا صموئيل كل تفاصليها اتعرفت من على النت كانوا كاتبينها على صفحاتهم على الفيس خدوا بالكم ارجوكم بلاش تكتبوا تحركاتكم خالص على الفيس احنا مرصودين 
شير ارجوكم وياريت كل ناس تاخد بالها


----------



## soul & life (26 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *يا مدام سول
> 
> كلنا عارفين الكلام ده وعارفين الاكثر منه
> 
> ...



الكلام ده مكتوب على النت وانا بنقله علشان نتناقش وكل اللى عنده تحليل بيقوله مش معنى كده انى مقتنعة بان المسحيين يحملوا سلاح وتصير مصر كالغابة زى ما قولت لحضرتك فى مشاركة سابقة
انا ضدد العنف وفى اى مكان فى الدنيا العنف بيولد عنف اه ده ارهاب وغاشم لكن مش دورى احمل سلاح اذا كانوا هما شياطين وهمج فربنا قادر على كل ظالم


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> الكلام ده مكتوب على النت وانا بنقله علشان نتناقش وكل اللى عنده تحليل بيقوله
> 
> *يا مدام احنة حللنا كتير اوي وتكلمنا كتير اوي
> 
> ...



*يا مدام 

احنة كنا زيكم بالزبط وتغيرنا خلاص بعد عام 2014

الرب يرحم شهداء المسيحية الابرياء
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الهدوء مطولش المره دى
> ملحقناش ننسى طنطا واسكندريه



*أكتر من شهر يا ماريا 

إنتى ح تفترى ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2017)

*أنا أعرف إن الدولة بتدى ترخيص سلاح للأشخاص المعرضين للخطر 

ديه المعلومة الل عندى 

*​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا أعرف إن الدولة بتدى ترخيص سلاح للأشخاص المعرضين للخطر
> 
> ديه المعلومة الل عندى
> 
> *​




*انا اعرف وانتي تعرفي وكلنا نعرف ان فيه سوق سوداء موجودة عندنا وعندكم
لو الواحد عاوز حاجة ومش موجودة في السوق حيلاقيها في السوق السودة

ده على اقل تقدير
*


----------



## admy (27 مايو 2017)

الاخوة الاحباء...اللجوء الى السلاح مباشرة بدون تنظيم سيخلق العديد من المشاكل...اولا انشئوا 

احزاب...نعم احزاب لا تنتظروا الكنائس لكي تقوم بحل جميع المشاكل فالكنائس لديها الكثير من 

المشاكل لحلها و تتعرض لكثير من الضغوطات وبالنهاية لن يوافقوا على اي تحرك غير مرفق 

بموافقتهم ونحن نتفهم هذا ونقدره جيدا ونحترمه ايضا..جميع فصائل الحماية في سوريا والعراق تابعة للاحزاب القومية....قد لا نتفق معهم بالافكار التي يطرحونها احيانا لكن الوقت الان للعمل

 وليس للجدال....من يريد الاطلاع اكثر يمكن مراسلتي على الخاص لاني لا املك اي مزايا في المنتدى ولا استطيع الرد على اي رسالة.

ودمتم في سلام المسيح





[/SIZE][/B]




paul iraqe قال:


> *انا اعرف وانتي تعرفي وكلنا نعرف ان فيه سوق سوداء موجودة عندنا وعندكم
> لو الواحد عاوز حاجة ومش موجودة في السوق حيلاقيها في السوق السودة
> 
> ده على اقل تقدير
> *


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مايو 2017)

admy قال:


> الاخوة الاحباء...اللجوء الى السلاح مباشرة بدون تنظيم سيخلق العديد من المشاكل...اولا انشئوا
> 
> احزاب...نعم احزاب لا تنتظروا الكنائس لكي تقوم بحل جميع المشاكل فالكنائس لديها الكثير من
> 
> ...





admy قال:


> [/B]





*أخي العزيز

نعم نحن في العراق لدينا احزاب سياسية كما تفضلت حضرتك

وفي الانتخابات الاخيرة نزلنا ب (13 ) حزب سياسي

ولكن احزابنا لم تكن وليدة اليوم - كان لها جذر تأريخي

اما من حيث التسلح والقتال :

ليس كلنا متحزبين - بمعنى ليس كل مسيحي مسلح او مقاتل هو منتظم بحزب سياسي

انا واحد من الكثيرين جدا من المسيحيين مسلح ومستقل في نفس الوقت

بالنسبة للمقاتلين - ايضا ينطبق معاهم نفس الكلام*

*
اما عن مشكلة الاقباط في مصر 

فهم الان غير محتاجين لتشكيل احزاب سياسية - هذه تتطلب جهد وموافقات وقيادة حزبية وتعبئة جماهيرية وسيدخلون انفسهم في صراعات وتجاذبات مع اطراف سياسية اخرى

مشكلة الاقباط الحقيقية هي في مواجهة الارهاب والتصدي له

انا في رأيي الشخصي على الرجال الاقباط حمل السلاح ( اذا استطاعوا ان يحصلوا عليه من الدولة بترخيص فهذا شئ ممتاز جدا ) 
واذا الدولة رفضت ان تعطيهم السلاح -
فالاقباط في هذه الحالة سيضعون اجهزة الدولة بأكملها في موقف واضح وثابت

اما على الدولة ان تنهي الارهاب وتقتلعه من جذوره
واما ان توفر نسبة عالية جدا من حماية للاقباط
واما انها ستضع نفسها كغطاء ومستترة على الارهاب وبالتالي فهي حكومة ونظام يجب التخلص منه

او يستطيعون الاقباط  الحصول السلاح  من اطراف واماكن اخرى 

والسلاح بالتأكيد سيستخدم في مكانه الصحيح ويكون موجه ضد الارهاب

وشكرا
*


----------



## admy (27 مايو 2017)

يا اخ بول 
كل ما قلته صحيح مئة بالمئة....لكن الواقع المصري مختلف تماما عن الواقع في سوريا والعراق ولذلك قلت ان على الاخوة في مصر الاطلاع على كلتا التجربتين السورية والعراقية وفهم هذه التجارب بشكل جيد ومن ثم يمكنهم بانفسهم اختيار ما يناسب الواقع المصري

انا وانت عشنا تجربة الحرب في سوريا و العراق...وانا انت متفقين وندعوا الاخوة في مصر لعدم تضييع الوقت في المناقشات والجدالات لاننا مررنا بهذه المرحلة من قبل ولاننا لم نعمل مبكرا كانت النتيجة هجرة القسم الاكبر منا الى الخارج وبقي من لا يستطيع السفر او لا يريده بالاصل.....

ساقولها باختصار: لديكم ثلاثة احتمالات
1- الهجرة
2-الدفاع عن النفس
3-الاذعان وكلنا يعرف مآل هذه الطريق

اعزائي السفر الى سوريا متاح بالطائرة الى دمشق ومن هناك بالطائرة الى مدينة القامشلي وهي منطقة امنة...اختاروا لجنة للذهاب وبامكان كنيسة السريان في مصر المساعدة ان طلبتم ذلك....اذهبوا وانظروا كيف تجري الامور هناك...وبعدها لا تفعلوا شيئا ياخي ...المهم عدم الجلوس وانتظار احد اخر ليحل المشكلة.

هناك من مر بهذه التجربة من قبلكم فخذوا منهم ما يناسبكم و اطرحوا الباقي....لك يا اخي على الاقل ضعوا خططا يمكنكم تطبيقها اذا ذهبت الامور نحو الاسوء

انا شخصيا لن اضيف شيئا اخرا الى ما قلت واتمنى ان لا تضطروا يوما الى اي مما قلنا سابقا.

ودمتم في سلام ونعمة




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*أخي العزيز

نعم نحن في العراق لدينا احزاب سياسية كما تفضلت حضرتك

وفي الانتخابات الاخيرة نزلنا ب (13 ) حزب سياسي

ولكن احزابنا لم تكن وليدة اليوم - كان لها جذر تأريخي

اما من حيث التسلح والقتال :

ليس كلنا متحزبين - بمعنى ليس كل مسيحي مسلح او مقاتل هو منتظم بحزب سياسي

انا واحد من الكثيرين جدا من المسيحيين مسلح ومستقل في نفس الوقت

بالنسبة للمقاتلين - ايضا ينطبق معاهم نفس الكلام*

*
اما عن مشكلة الاقباط في مصر 

فهم الان غير محتاجين لتشكيل احزاب سياسية - هذه تتطلب جهد وموافقات وقيادة حزبية وتعبئة جماهيرية وسيدخلون انفسهم في صراعات وتجاذبات مع اطراف سياسية اخرى

مشكلة الاقباط الحقيقية هي في مواجهة الارهاب والتصدي له

انا في رأيي الشخصي على الرجال الاقباط حمل السلاح ( اذا استطاعوا ان يحصلوا عليه من الدولة بترخيص فهذا شئ ممتاز جدا ) 
واذا الدولة رفضت ان تعطيهم السلاح -
فالاقباط في هذه الحالة سيضعون اجهزة الدولة بأكملها في موقف واضح وثابت

اما على الدولة ان تنهي الارهاب وتقتلعه من جذوره
واما ان توفر نسبة عالية جدا من حماية للاقباط
واما انها ستضع نفسها كغطاء ومستترة على الارهاب وبالتالي فهي حكومة ونظام يجب التخلص منه

او يستطيعون الاقباط  الحصول السلاح  من اطراف واماكن اخرى 

والسلاح بالتأكيد سيستخدم في مكانه الصحيح ويكون موجه ضد الارهاب

وشكرا
*[/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أكتر من شهر يا ماريا
> 
> إنتى ح تفترى ؟؟​*



 معلش اصل احنا مش بنقدر النعمه اللى فيها
المفروض يبقى كل اسبوع علشان نقدر

طيب هما ضربونا فى عيد الميلاد ضربونا 
وفى عيد القيامه ضربونا فى عيد المسلمين برضه يضربونا ايه هو مفيش غيرنا فى البلد ولا ايه


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> معلش اصل احنا مش بنقدر النعمه اللى فيها
> المفروض يبقى كل اسبوع علشان نقدر
> 
> طيب هما ضربونا فى عيد الميلاد ضربونا
> وفى عيد القيامه ضربونا فى عيد المسلمين برضه يضربونا ايه هو مفيش غيرنا فى البلد ولا ايه




*بالنسبة لهم ( الارهابيين ) طبعا ما فيش غيركم

لكن -

لوكنتم مسلحين كان ما أتوا اليكم -  لانهم جبناء
*


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2017)

لا ننسى يا أحبة ان ما يحدث في مصر هو يحدث أيضاً في بلدان اجنبية وحتى في برطانيا والمانيا وحتى في الولايات المتحدة. نفس البشاعة ونفس الهدف ونفس الفكر... قد يكون الفرق الوحيد هو الفئة المعنية بالضرر وكثافة تكرار الحدث..

بطبيعة الحال هو ليس بالشئ المقبول ولا يجب ان نستسلم لسوء الحال ونقبله، لكن أيضاً لا يجب ان يسودنا فكر الضحية المظلومة التي لا يقدر ان يعينها أي شئ. 

العالم يعيش في وقت صعب فيه القتل سهل والخطيئة بكل أنواعها أسهل من اي وقت مضى...

لنا إله قادر ان يقلب الأوضاع ويجعل من الضعف قوة..


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مايو 2017)

لا يا استاذ ماى روك مفيش دوله كل شهر تفجير او تهجير او ذبح
على اساس الدين غير مصر حتى سوريا والعراق بيقتلوا الكل 
الا مصر احنا بس اللى دولتنا مش عارفه تحمينا وكل يوم منتظرين 
شهداء جدد


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2017)

My Rock قال:


> لنا إله قادر ان يقلب الأوضاع ويجعل من الضعف قوة..



*وقد جعلها الرب قوة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=265840
*


----------



## soul & life (28 مايو 2017)

الهنا حى وقوى وقادر يحمينا  نعم  ربنا موجود
تصدقونى لو قولتلكم انى قولت لولادى من هنا ورايح كل واحد منكملازم يواظب على الاعتراف  والمناولة ويستعد للقاء يسوع فى اى لحظة ممكن تحصل  واحنا فى الكنيسة واحنا فى الشارع واحنا حتى فى البيت
طبعا احنا فى غربة ومسيرنا نروح لبيتنا السما لازم كلنا نكون مستعدين لكن الايام دى لازم نستعد اكتر ونمهد لولادنا ونفهمهم اللى ممكن يحصل ربنا يحميهم ويحافظ عليهم لكن ان نجوا هما ومحصلش معاهم سوء ممكن يحصل لحد من قرايبنا اصحابنا جيرنا الخطر بيلاحقنا بشكل كبير عدم الامان ده احساس مخيف لكن احنا مطمنين لان الوجع هيكون للحظات لكن بعد اللحظات المؤلمة دى هنفوز بالسما وهنكون فى مكان اروع بكتير من دنيتنا دى وسيبوها على ربنا


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> الهنا حى وقوى وقادر يحمينا  نعم  ربنا موجود
> تصدقونى لو قولتلكم انى قولت لولادى من هنا ورايح كل واحد منكملازم يواظب على الاعتراف  والمناولة ويستعد للقاء يسوع فى اى لحظة ممكن تحصل  واحنا فى الكنيسة واحنا فى الشارع واحنا حتى فى البيت
> طبعا احنا فى غربة ومسيرنا نروح لبيتنا السما لازم كلنا نكون مستعدين لكن الايام دى لازم نستعد اكتر ونمهد لولادنا ونفهمهم اللى ممكن يحصل ربنا يحميهم ويحافظ عليهم لكن ان نجوا هما ومحصلش معاهم سوء ممكن يحصل لحد من قرايبنا اصحابنا جيرنا الخطر بيلاحقنا بشكل كبير عدم الامان ده احساس مخيف لكن احنا مطمنين لان الوجع هيكون للحظات لكن بعد اللحظات المؤلمة دى هنفوز بالسما وهنكون فى مكان اروع بكتير من دنيتنا دى وسيبوها على ربنا



يوم الجمعه بالليل وقت صلاة الجنازة فكنت بعيط
ولقيت بنتى سبع سنين بتعيط جامد وتقول اوعى تموتى  يا ماما وتسبينى  فقولت لها هاخدك معايا مش ممكن اسيبك قالت لى طيب السما حلوه 
قولت لها جنينه كبيره اوى وهنلاقى بابا يسوع وماجى علشان هى بتحبها و ماما العدرا

اطفال بقينا نقولهم استعدوا فى اى وقت هنموت 
ممكن نخرج نرجع جثث علشان احنا مسيحيين


----------



## soul & life (28 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> يوم الجمعه بالليل وقت صلاة الجنازة فكنت بعيط
> ولقيت بنتى سبع سنين بتعيط جامد وتقول اوعى تموتى  يا ماما وتسبينى  فقولت لها هاخدك معايا مش ممكن اسيبك قالت لى طيب السما حلوه
> قولت لها جنينه كبيره اوى وهنلاقى بابا يسوع وماجى علشان هى بتحبها و ماما العدرا
> 
> ...



كنيستنا كنيسة شهدا واحنا لازم نعرفهم تاريخ الكنيسة ونعرفهم ان رحلتنا مهما طالت مسيرها تنتهى 
زمان الرسل والاباء الاولين كانوا مضطهدين اكتر من كده بكتيرررر ومع ذلك صمدوا واستشهدوا بإيمانهم امنوا الكثير من البشر الوحد ممكن يتعصب ويقول كلام وقت عصبيته وده بيكون بسبب وجع الفراق والمناظر المؤلمة اللى بنشوفها لاخواتنا 
كمان احساس موجع جدا لما تشعرى انك رخيصة فى بلدك 
لكن لو هدينا شوية هنلاقى اننا رخاص وملناش ثمن عند الشياطين لكن احنا اغلى الغالين عند اله الكون ورب الارباب لاننا ولاد المسيح


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 مايو 2017)

كلام جميل لكن الولاد بيقولوا حقنا نعيش بأمان فى بلدنا 

يوم الاحد الصبح بدرى مسك الكشافه اتنين داخلين الكنيسه الصبح بدرى وقالوا إنهم مسيحيين وتبين العكس وسلموهم الشرطه ده فى كاتدرائية الملاك عندنا 
فالولاد زعلانين ومش متسامحين زينا ونفسهم يهجوا من البلد  والواحد  بيحاول يفهمهم 
ربنا يصلح حال البلد


----------



## soul & life (30 مايو 2017)

على غرار ما تعرضت له الفتيات القبطيات بنزلة نخلة مركز أبوقاقرص بالمنيا، من رشهم بمادة حارقة على ملابسهم تعرضت اليوم فتاة قبطية بعزبة النخل بالقاهرة لاعتداء من أحد المتشددين أثناء سيرها برفقة والدتها، وقام بجذبها من ملابسها ورشها بمادة حارقة على ملابسها، ولم تكن هذه الحادثة الوحيده فهناك حوادث تكررت بنفس الطريقة في شارع السوق من قبل سائقي التوك توك .
كتبت جوليا صموئيل أحدى فتيات عزبة النخل: أكشن تاني مرة يا بلد.. واتكرر تاني موضوع الكلور معايا انهاردة وأنا ماشية برضة وفي نفس المنطقة بس في شارع تاني وأترش عليا الكلور علي ضهر البنطلون.. المرة اللي فاتت علي ضهر البدي المرة دي ضهر البنطلون، من عيال راكبين توك توك في وسط الزحمة وجريوا.. تفتكروا دة ايه..؟ دة ايه يا بلد.. المرة الجاية هيبقي علي وشي بقي ولا هيقتلوني ولا ايه بالظبط فهميني يا بلد ؟؟ انا لو الموضوع دة لو مكنش حصل مع بنات غيري في نفس الأماكن كنت افتكرت أنهم مستقصدني.. بس أبتديت أشك انه استقصاد!! طب والعيال دي متسابة علي التكاتك ليه


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 يونيو 2017)

انا سمعت كتير عن موضوع الكلور ده 
وبعدين انا من حقى أمشى براحتى فى بلدى
ايه يعنى هى الاخلاق انعدمت فى البلد ولا ايه 
ربنا يستر بقى وما يكونش الايام الجايه اصعب


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> انا سمعت كتير عن موضوع الكلور ده
> وبعدين انا من حقى أمشى براحتى فى بلدى
> ايه يعنى هى الاخلاق انعدمت فى البلد ولا ايه
> ربنا يستر بقى وما يكونش الايام الجايه اصعب




*يا مدام ماريا

في العراق تم الاستيلاء على مادة الكلور وهي في حوزة الدواعش

وارادوا ان يستعملوها ضدنا - ولكن كنا لهم بالمرصاد

https://arabic.sputniknews.com/arab_world/201704151023492365-داعش-غاز-الكلور-السام-مواجهات/

وهنا مقطع فديو :

[YOUTUBE]6RK-J65NfHM[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 يونيو 2017)

يا رب يسوع ارحمنا يعنى موضوع الكلور وراه الدواعش برضه ايه القرف اللى احنا فيه ده صصدقنى يا باول  هما بس 
يسمحولنا بشيل  السلاح واحنا مش هنتأخر 
حتى الرحلات اتلفت يا اما نطلع على. مزاجهم وعربية شرطه معانا فى الرحله يعنى تضييق وغير كده يقولك انا مش مسؤل


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 يونيو 2017)

فى برنامج الصدمه انهارده كان المقلب ست يتخبط راجل بعربية البيبى غصب عنها يعنى وهو بيزعق وبيضرب عربية البيبى برجله وكان فى واحد ملتحى معدى
بص عليهم ولما لقيها غيرمحجبه وبشعرها اكيد افتكرها مسيحيه فبص وضحك ومشى هو واللى معاه 
كمية الحقد اللى جواه مش طبيعيه 
لكن بصراحه ناس كتير غيره اتخانقوا مع الراجل 
مش عارفه اجيب الفيديو


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يونيو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> فى برنامج الصدمه انهارده كان المقلب ست يتخبط راجل بعربية البيبى غصب عنها يعنى وهو بيزعق وبيضرب عربية البيبى برجله وكان فى واحد ملتحى معدى
> بص عليهم ولما لقيها غيرمحجبه وبشعرها اكيد افتكرها مسيحيه فبص وضحك ومشى هو واللى معاه
> كمية الحقد اللى جواه مش طبيعيه
> لكن بصراحه ناس كتير غيره اتخانقوا مع الراجل
> مش عارفه اجيب الفيديو



*تفضلي مدام :

الرابط الاصلي

http://www.la-roza.com/video/watch.php?vid=9be52c6bf

الجزء الخاص بمصر :

[YOUTUBE]Ue8EZd_sxok[/YOUTUBE]


*


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 يونيو 2017)

ميرسى يا باول على الفيديو هو ده فعلا
اللى مستفز بجد أنه بيتفرج ويضحك 
ربنا يرحمنا من الأشكال دى


----------



## Remark (1 أكتوبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا بنتى : كارمن مسلمة حقا لا غش فيها
> 
> لغتها تظهرها :smil12:
> 
> بس أنا مش ح أقولها هى قالت إيه كشفها قدامى عشان تستمر​*



:thnk0001:​


----------

